# Snake Talk



## Rob Fisher

Met this green snake on the walk today... not sure if it wanted the V4 or the Dvarw DL? It turned out to be neither because it was no longer alive.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Met this green snake on the walk today... not sure if it wanted the V4 or the Dvarw DL? It turned out to be neither because it was no longer alive.
> View attachment 212512



Such a pity it was dead, awesome little snakes those Natal Green's

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Mr. B

Rob Fisher said:


> Met this green snake on the walk today... not sure if it wanted the V4 or the Dvarw DL? It turned out to be neither because it was no longer alive.
> View attachment 212512


My wife and I found a baby mole snake while gardening yesterday and she completely freaked out. She has a phobia of snakes and ran inside the house. Looks like I am doing the gardening solo for the foreseeable future

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Kiai

Unfortunately I had a very much alive 2m black mamba in my garden yesterday. Thinking back it would have been impressive to snap a pic of my mod next to its head. Especially if I irritate him to show us the back of his mouth. Sadly I let that golden opportunity pass me by and happy that me and my yorky survived the visit. Maybe next time.....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

Kiai said:


> Unfortunately I had a very much alive 2m black mamba in my garden yesterday. Thinking back it would have been impressive to snap a pic of my mod next to its head. Especially if I irritate him to show us the back of his mouth. Sadly I let that golden opportunity pass me by and happy that me and my yorky survived the visit. Maybe next time.....


I wouldn't say you missed a Golden opportunity mate, More like you were clever and stayed away from it, I've heard from some guys who used to work for me from Limpopo that the black mamba is Overly aggressive and is one of a few snakes that actually go out looking for a fight, I heard they even chase cars.... Not to mention 1 bite from this thing and you either dead or in ICU for a year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

CashKat88 said:


> I wouldn't say you missed a Golden opportunity mate, More like you were clever and stayed away from it, I've heard from some guys who used to work for me from Limpopo that the black mamba is Overly aggressive and is one of a few snakes that actually go out looking for a fight, I heard they even chase cars.... Not to mention 1 bite from this thing and you either dead or in ICU for a year.



Had 2 separate Mamba's that came to shed their skin in my garage over winter. Both of them stayed for around a mo th respectively. I worked around them and they never bothered me a single bit. The one a mate and I removed when it got a bit dicey for the cats with them gaining entrance through a broken window. The second one stayed and left on it's own accord (after I fixed the window to keep the cats out) Never had a single issue. Mamba's are definitely not friendly, but I've never seen a single one attack without being provoked. A healthy respect goes a long way when it comes to all snakes. Here is some pics of the first one we removed:

Reactions: Winner 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Had 2 separate Mamba's that came to shed their skin in my garage over winter. Both of them stayed for around a mo th respectively. I worked around them and they never bothered me a single bit. The one a mate and I removed when it got a bit dicey for the cats with them gaining entrance through a broken window. The second one stayed and left on it's own accord (after I fixed the window to keep the cats out) Never had a single issue. Mamba's are definitely not friendly, but I've never seen a single one attack without being provoked. A healthy respect goes a long way when it comes to all snakes. Here is some pics of the first one we removed:
> View attachment 212547
> View attachment 212548
> View attachment 212549
> View attachment 212550
> View attachment 212551
> View attachment 212552
> View attachment 212553


Beautiful specimen

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## CJB85

CashKat88 said:


> I wouldn't say you missed a Golden opportunity mate, More like you were clever and stayed away from it, I've heard from some guys who used to work for me from Limpopo that the black mamba is Overly aggressive and is one of a few snakes that actually go out looking for a fight, I heard they even chase cars.... Not to mention 1 bite from this thing and you either dead or in ICU for a year.



The Mamba has such a fearsome reputation that very many stories have grown legs, tails and reputations of their own.
Yes, the bite of a black mamba will be 100% fatal without medical intervention and yes in cases where the bite hits an artery, or close to the heart/lungs or brain can lead to incredibly quick deaths. The cases where people have spent incredibly long periods in hospital are usually cases where the victim's system (especially respiratory) has already started shutting down and caused big multi-organ damage. Any snake anti-venom can only slow/prevent further damage, but cannot reverse any damage already done.
Like @Dela Rey Steyn says, respect for what you are dealing with goes a long way... No one will try and pull the tail of a lion they find in their feed shed, but so many people try to kill/catch snakes without knowing what they are doing. 
As far as the aggression goes, I remember mambas tend to be nervous snakes that get agitated quickly and they will absolutely try to kill you if they feel trapped. Chasing cars though... I think I would need to see that before I can believe it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Stranger

Beautiful specimens and much respect given for saving and respecting the animals. Many times on my bush trips I come across snakes that have had the shovel treatment. 
For those that do that, I hope your kraal is infested with rats and your dreams are haunted by many headed snakes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## CashKat88

CJB85 said:


> The Mamba has such a fearsome reputation that very many stories have grown legs, tails and reputations of their own.
> Yes, the bite of a black mamba will be 100% fatal without medical intervention and yes in cases where the bite hits an artery, or close to the heart/lungs or brain can lead to incredibly quick deaths. The cases where people have spent incredibly long periods in hospital are usually cases where the victim's system (especially respiratory) has already started shutting down and caused big multi-organ damage. Any snake anti-venom can only slow/prevent further damage, but cannot reverse any damage already done.
> Like @Dela Rey Steyn says, respect for what you are dealing with goes a long way... No one will try and pull the tail of a lion they find in their feed shed, but so many people try to kill/catch snakes without knowing what they are doing.
> As far as the aggression goes, I remember mambas tend to be nervous snakes that get agitated quickly and they will absolutely try to kill you if they feel trapped. Chasing cars though... I think I would need to see that before I can believe it.



I agree, I would love to see footage of the mamba chasing a car too...
When I still had my own business I had these 2 guys from Limpopo that loved to tell stories of growing up and living there, quite a bit of stories involved this snake, stories of people in their village that used to fight these snakes because a fully grown one can stand almost 1.2m tall, heard stories about near death escapes and of course the mamba chasing a car because they can run or slither up to 20km/h. So as fascinating and amazing as these snakes are, I have heard horror stories from these guys about this snake for 3 years while working together... So the intent of my post was not to villainize this snake but just to express concern based on what I have heard about it... I have a huge amount of respect for the black mamba, Just hope to never encounter one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Caramia

CashKat88 said:


> I agree, I would love to see footage of the mamba chasing a car too...
> When I still had my own business I had these 2 guys from Limpopo that loved to tell stories of growing up and living there, quite a bit of stories involved this snake, stories of people in their village that used to fight these snakes because a fully grown one can stand almost 1.2m tall, heard stories about near death escapes and of course the mamba chasing a car because they can run or slither up to 20km/h. So as fascinating and amazing as these snakes are, I have heard horror stories from these guys about this snake for 3 years while working together... So the intent of my post was not to villainize this snake but just to express concern based on what I have heard about it... I have a huge amount of respect for the black mamba, Just hope to never encounter one.


I have heard of one first hand experience where a black mamba attacked a side-view mirror.

Myself, have almost once walked straight into a sleeping one (it was curled up in a tree) whilst on snare patrol.
This is the only snake I am really scared of, it will attack with little to no provocation, they carry both cardio- and neuro toxins, and even a baby can kill a human (takes 2 drops of venom).

The only snake in RSA with no anti-venom, is the Vine Snake, simply because it is so scarce, highly venomous, but luckily quite shy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 4


----------



## CJB85

CashKat88 said:


> I agree, I would love to see footage of the mamba chasing a car too...
> When I still had my own business I had these 2 guys from Limpopo that loved to tell stories of growing up and living there, quite a bit of stories involved this snake, stories of people in their village that used to fight these snakes because a fully grown one can stand almost 1.2m tall, heard stories about near death escapes and of course the mamba chasing a car because they can run or slither up to 20km/h. So as fascinating and amazing as these snakes are, I have heard horror stories from these guys about this snake for 3 years while working together... So the intent of my post was not to villainize this snake but just to express concern based on what I have heard about it... I have a huge amount of respect for the black mamba, Just hope to never encounter one.


I agree 100%, regardless of the excess in some of the stories, these snakes can be seriously bad news when worked up the wrong way. I don't know how large the tractor was, but we hunted near Thabazimbi where the farm owner's foreman was killed by a mamba who "stood up" and bit him while he was on a tractor. 
P.S. my post wasn't a dig at you in any way

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CashKat88

CJB85 said:


> I agree 100%, regardless of the excess in some of the stories, these snakes can be seriously bad news when worked up the wrong way. I don't know how large the tractor was, but we hunted near Thabazimbi where the farm owner's foreman was killed by a mamba who "stood up" and bit him while he was on a tractor.
> P.S. my post wasn't a dig at you in any way



No stress mate, Luckily I don't work on a farm on a tractor and probably never will , I'm a city kid born and raised in JHB, the only time I will see these snakes is through a glass window at the zoo, I see Puff adders when I go hiking in suikerbosrand or magalies but they pretty passive.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos

Caramia said:


> I have heard of one first hand experience where a black mamba attacked a side-view mirror.
> 
> Myself, have almost once walked straight into a sleeping one (it was curled up in a tree) whilst on snare patrol.
> This is the only snake I am really scared of, it will attack with little to no provocation, they carry both cardio- and neuro toxins, and even a baby can kill a human (takes 2 drops of venom).
> 
> The only snake in RSA with no anti-venom, is the Vine Snake, simply because it is so scarce, highly venomous, but luckily quite shy.


I’ve had a 3m plus one attack the landy we were one when we approached it and the driver didn’t realize it was a snake. It ended up on the bonnet and windscreen in an open top safari type landy with the driver reversing like crazy while his head was between his feet! 
Coincidentally the driver was the main ranger/ conservationist/ owner looking after the place in the waterberg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Neal

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Had 2 separate Mamba's that came to shed their skin in my garage over winter. Both of them stayed for around a mo th respectively. I worked around them and they never bothered me a single bit. The one a mate and I removed when it got a bit dicey for the cats with them gaining entrance through a broken window. The second one stayed and left on it's own accord (after I fixed the window to keep the cats out) Never had a single issue. Mamba's are definitely not friendly, but I've never seen a single one attack without being provoked. A healthy respect goes a long way when it comes to all snakes. Here is some pics of the first one we removed:
> View attachment 212547
> View attachment 212548
> View attachment 212549
> View attachment 212550
> View attachment 212551
> View attachment 212552
> View attachment 212553



Good to see you did not kill them mate. Get my fair share of mambas at my spot here in Swaziland, plus a wide selection of other snakes. I have never killed any of them. I live rural, it is me that is infringing on their territory not the other way round. Rock python in the garden a couple of years most definitely gave me a skrik though.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Neal said:


> Good to see you did not kill them mate. Get my fair share of mambas at my spot here in Swaziland, plus a wide selection of other snakes. I have never killed any of them. I live rural, it is me that is infringing on their territory not the other way round. Rock python in the garden a couple of years most definitely gave me a skrik though.


Welcome back! Haven’t seen you in ages but I could just be reading the wrong threads!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Neal said:


> Good to see you did not kill them mate. Get my fair share of mambas at my spot here in Swaziland, plus a wide selection of other snakes. I have never killed any of them. I live rural, it is me that is infringing on their territory not the other way round. Rock python in the garden a couple of years most definitely gave me a skrik though.


I absolutely love snakes, catch and relocate them all the time. We are definitely intruders in their domain.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## BioHAZarD

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I absolutely love snakes, catch and relocate them all the time. We are definitely intruders in their domain.
> View attachment 212660
> View attachment 212661
> View attachment 212662
> View attachment 212663
> View attachment 212664
> View attachment 212665
> View attachment 212666
> View attachment 212667
> View attachment 212668


That explains the tong thingies. Was wondering why you had them on hand lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I absolutely love snakes, catch and relocate them all the time. We are definitely intruders in their domain.
> View attachment 212660
> View attachment 212661
> View attachment 212662
> View attachment 212663
> View attachment 212664
> View attachment 212665
> View attachment 212666
> View attachment 212667
> View attachment 212668


Dibs
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/attachments/20170127_091136-jpg.212665/
Son wants one please.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance

BioHAZarD said:


> That explains the tong thingies. Was wondering why you had them on hand lol.


Braai tongs

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> Dibs
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/attachments/20170127_091136-jpg.212665/
> Son wants one please.


 Actually removed a nice big one from the plant 2 weeks back, just over a meter. Safely released in in our biodiversity off-set area.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Actually removed a nice big one from the plant 2 weeks back, just over a meter. Safely released in in our biodiversity off-set area.


Last year we just encountered an abundance of poffadders. We moved around passed them. And a bit of window shopping over the weekend

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Resistance said:


> Braai tongs


for those extra hot fires

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thread for Snake Talk.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance

@SmokeyJoe we cordially invite you to join us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Where can one buy a snake catching pole thingy locally?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Where can one buy a snake catching pole thingy locally?
> View attachment 212677


https://africanreptiles-venom.co.za/product-category/snake-handling-equipment/

can't say that i have tried them though

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

Rob Fisher said:


> Where can one buy a snake catching pole thingy locally?
> View attachment 212677


https://www.manicaa.com/catalog/pro...VZl7qZOYhjL77upUpxuFXAZcETzQcujBoCiIEQAvD_BwE
Foldable

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

https://za-m.newchic.com/home-safet...KrQkpMIr0kEnkjEBaErX1rWTjT76pzqxoC-NkQAvD_BwE

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

https://www.game.co.za/game-za/en/A...G1yrRCmPUhCT0hp-bf21RQ7nE7ZVl6ZRoCI8YQAvD_BwE

These could work for up close work

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance

https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/search/snake+tongs

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thank you guys! Off to get me a snake kit! @BioHAZarD my braai tongs have a longer reach than the short close up work one!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Great resource for snake lovers and people interested in learning more.
https://www.africansnakebiteinstitute.com/

@Rob Fisher 
Excellent tong and hook kits:
https://www.africansnakebiteinstitute.com/shop/combos-kits-bags/asi-combo-b/

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Also for those that are interested, Johan Marais from ASI has frequent courses on Snake handling, identification and first-aid in Gauteng, Natal and Western Cape.
https://www.africansnakebiteinstitute.com/courses-2/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Great resource for snake lovers and people interested in learning more.
> https://www.africansnakebiteinstitute.com/
> 
> @Rob Fisher
> Excellent tong and hook kits:
> https://www.africansnakebiteinstitute.com/shop/combos-kits-bags/asi-combo-b/



Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn! Ordered from them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

BioHAZarD said:


> https://africanreptiles-venom.co.za/product-category/snake-handling-equipment/
> 
> can't say that i have tried them though



Mike Perry is an absolute gentleman and has a wealth of knowledge. He wouldn't sell bad products. Either these or the one's from ASI would be great buys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Resistance said:


> https://za-m.newchic.com/home-safet...KrQkpMIr0kEnkjEBaErX1rWTjT76pzqxoC-NkQAvD_BwE



These are more for the catching and not releasing type of people. Those jagged edges on the tongs can and will cause injuries to the snake. Do not recommend these at all if your goal is conserve and protect the specimen.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> Thank you guys! Off to get me a snake kit! @BioHAZarD my braai tongs have a longer reach than the short close up work one!



I think the skipper is going to start a whole new photography thread

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Snake tongs are a very useful tool to catch and relocate snakes. But they can be very bad for the snakes when used incorrectly. We tend to want to squeeze them too tight. I suggest that when you receive your tongs, take them in one hand and grab onto one of your fingers of your other hand. Familiarize yourself with the pressure it exudes when you squeeze the handle. It is very easy to crush a snake's bones with a snake tong when used incorrectly. Most snake courses start people off with using a simple hook to catch a snake. This is still the safest and less stressful way for the snake being handled. And a calm snake is a snake much less likely to try and bite you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac

I love snakes. They fascinate me. They also have a calming effect on me. I can spend a whole day just handling snakes. As Hagrid would say: "Vastly misunderstood creatures, vastly misunderstood."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Resistance said:


> @SmokeyJoe we cordially invite you to join us.


Thanks bud

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Snake tongs are a very useful tool to catch and relocate snakes. But they can be very bad for the snakes when used incorrectly. We tend to want to squeeze them too tight. I suggest that when you receive your tongs, take them in one hand and grab onto one of your fingers of your other hand. Familiarize yourself with the pressure it exudes when you squeeze the handle. It is very easy to crush a snake's bones with a snake tong when used incorrectly. Most snake courses start people off with using a simple hook to catch a snake. This is still the safest and less stressful way for the snake being handled. And a calm snake is a snake much less likely to try and bite you.



Will practice on my finger first. That hook thing would never have worked for that green snake yesterday it was way too active and would have slid right off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## supermoto

This is Gertrude. She lives in the bouganvillia next to our reservoir. Most days she goes into the reservoir to drink.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

supermoto said:


> This is Gertrude. She lives in the bouganvillia next to our reservoir. Most days she goes into the reservoir to drink.
> View attachment 212687
> View attachment 212688



My favourite snakes!!! So beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> Will practice on my finger first. That hook thing would never have worked for that green snake yesterday it was way too active and would have slid right off.



You would have had a tough time with the tongs as well, those buggers are super fast! Don't think I've ever caught a Spotted Bush snake or any of the Whipsnake family with anything other than by hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> You would have had a tough time with the tongs as well, those buggers are super fast! Don't think I've ever caught a Spotted Bush snake or any of the Whipsnake family with anything other than by hand.



I can assure you that won't be happening... my hands will not be going anywhere near any snake unless there is an expert close by to assure me it's harmless.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Rob Fisher said:


> I can assure you that won't be happening... my hands will not be going anywhere near any snake unless there is an expert close by to assure me it's harmless.



Sound advice and great practice. I feel like I'm getting an aneurysm when i see people free handling a snake and then asking for an ID

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

We had a Rhombic Night Adder visit us last week but luckily it was in the garden and slithered away so no interaction was required!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


Awesome info.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

My babies

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

SmokeyJoe said:


> My babies
> 
> View attachment 212728


Now I want to see pics of your wife/ex as well

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SmokeyJoe said:


> My babies
> 
> View attachment 212728


What are you hatching @SmokeyJoe?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What are you hatching @SmokeyJoe?


Tic tacs

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> What are you hatching @SmokeyJoe?


Ghost x Butterscotch Corn
Should hatch in about 43 days

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

SmokeyJoe said:


> Ghost x Butterscotch Corn
> Should hatch in about 43 days


Wow, that should be quite the cross! Do you sell?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Wow, that should be quite the cross! Do you sell?


Its actually my first try in breeding. Ive had snakes for a very long time. And since im single i thought it would be good if someone in the house got some action.
But i did it responsibly. I already have a reputable pet shop that bought the babies in concept.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Christos

SmokeyJoe said:


> Its actually my first try in breeding. Ive had snakes for a very long time. And since im single i thought it would be good if someone in the house got some action.
> But i did it responsibly. I already have a reputable pet shop that bought the babies in concept.


So tell me how this works. You go to the pet store and they take you to the back room?
Who gets lucky??

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Christos said:


> So tell me how this works. You go to the pet store and they take you to the back room?
> Who gets lucky??


First rule of fight club is that you dont talk about fight club

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> Its actually my first try in breeding. Ive had snakes for a very long time. And since im single i thought it would be good if someone in the house got some action.
> But i did it responsibly. I already have a reputable pet shop that bought the babies in concept.


Dibs on a blue one!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Neal

Christos said:


> Welcome back! Haven’t seen you in ages but I could just be reading the wrong threads!



Thank you mate, that is very kind of you. Been sorting out family issues in UK from Nov 2018 until Feb this year. Dust is finally settling so will hopefully now be more active on forum.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snake Mail Baby!

Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Don't throw the tube away Rob, perfect for herding a snake into. Stops them from turning around on you.  I usually use pvc pipe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Creative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stranger said:


> Don't throw the tube away Rob, perfect for herding a snake into. Stops them from turning around on you.  I usually use pvc pipe.



Gotcha @Stranger!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO

Rob Fisher said:


> Snake Mail Baby!
> View attachment 212791
> View attachment 212792


Nice Rob - I recon it can work too, to grab a bottle of Red Pill on the top shelf ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance

I forsee a future thread called polishing snake gear

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO

Resistance said:


> I forsee a future thread called polishing snake gear


Jy , Meneer is te skerp vir jou size ---

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Resistance said:


> I forsee a future thread called polishing snake gear


Better than polishing my snake

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## BioHAZarD

SmokeyJoe said:


> Better than polishing my snake


nobody wants to see that please

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger

Well don't laugh but the first time I saw this, I thought it was snake, done in the air fryer

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Stranger said:


> Well don't laugh but the first time I saw this, I thought it was snake, done in the air fryer
> 
> View attachment 213155


I still dont know wtf that is

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

SmokeyJoe said:


> I still dont know wtf that is


Pofadder, sheep liver sausage is the closest description I can make. Heart attack in every bite.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Was just called to remove this extremely dangerous "black mamba" from a house on a farm nearby. Small harmless Brown House Snake, barely 20cm long.



For perspective, it is the large 1.5kg mayonnaise bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Neal

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Was just called to remove this extremely dangerous "black mamba" from a house on a farm nearby. Small harmless Brown House Snake, barely 20cm long.
> View attachment 225148
> View attachment 225149
> 
> For perspective, it is the large 1.5kg mayonnaise bottle.



At least the guys didn't kill it before calling you, which unfortunately happens a lot here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We had this chap visit us at the beach house!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> We had this chap visit us at the beach house!
> View attachment 225155


Spotted bush snake. Damn those guys are fast

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## supermoto

Out walking the dogs this morning and this little snake was moving very slowly across the road. Can anybody tell me what it is? I think it may be a common slugeater but am not sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

supermoto said:


> Out walking the dogs this morning and this little snake was moving very slowly across the road. Can anybody tell me what it is? I think it may be a common slugeater but am not sure
> View attachment 225309


Looks like a olive grass snake or slug eater to me. Cant see the head clearly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Hard to tell by color alone. The head would have been more telling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

@SmokeyJoe if I remember I will post some pics of a very unusual Kenyan baby I managed to produce from very ordinary parents. Watch this space this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## supermoto

Best i can do with the pic i got

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Does look a little like a slug eater, but I could be wrong. Haven't seen many of them. If it was a Rinkhals I could be dead sure, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

That's a common Slug Eater, very cool snakes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> @SmokeyJoe if I remember I will post some pics of a very unusual Kenyan baby I managed to produce from very ordinary parents. Watch this space this weekend.


That would be great! Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Yip, slug eater. Nose is too short for a olive green

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@SmokeyJoe I haven't forgotten about the pic I promised. Just got home from work. This ain't funny anymore. 3rd weekend in a row I'm stuck at work without any overtime even. Will start feeding the ball pythons tonight and should get to the Kenyan's tomorrow if nothing goes wrong again.

Will try and hunt down some pics of myself when I did my handling course with Mike Perry as well. Holding a black mamba has been one of my top 5 moments in life thus far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> @SmokeyJoe I haven't forgotten about the pic I promised. Just got home from work. This ain't funny anymore. 3rd weekend in a row I'm stuck at work without any overtime even. Will start feeding the ball pythons tonight and should get to the Kenyan's tomorrow if nothing goes wrong again.
> 
> Will try and hunt down some pics of myself when I did my handling course with Mike Perry as well. Holding a black mamba has been one of my top 5 moments in life thus far.



Then you have bigger balls than me, handling one of the most poisonous and agro snakes in the world. The Kenyan that you are talking about. Is it the Kenyan Sand Boa?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Yup, Kenyan Sand Boa. Will snap some pics tomorrow just before feeding time. Tonight it's the ball pythons' turn for some loving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Taken way back in 2009 when I still had most of my hair and much less of my belly 

Snouted Cobra




Rinkhals playing dead




Puff Adder




Mozambique Spitting Cobra




and last but not least, the Black Mamba

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

I would have loved to share some of my Rinkhals photos with you guys, but some of them are under review to be used in an upcoming snake book maybe, and as such will no longer be my property if they are selected. Don't want to bugger up my chances my sharing them everywhere. 

I do wish I could get my hands on one for a shoot though. They have been scarce this year.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@SmokeyJoe next time I'll photograph the parents and their previous offspring. I forgot to snap them before I fed them today and don't want to disturb them now. What I can say is that they are fairly dark and "normal" looking for local anerythristics, but this little one was the runt of his litter, but I had to keep him for all the white coloring and best of all, it doesn't seem to get "dirty" like some of his siblings. Very proud of this one.

Pity I don't breed anymore. No real interest in this species in my area and I ended up giving away babies for free just to get them homes. Was costing me an arm and a leg to keep feeding the babies.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Viper_SA

Baby mole snake I just rehomed from admin building to the open field at the back of our plant.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Viper_SA said:


> Baby mole snake I just rehomed from admin uilding to the open field at the back of our plant.
> 
> View attachment 226309


Aggro little buggers! Love them, they are beautiful in their juvenile colours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Aggro little buggers! Love them, they are beautiful in their juvenile colours.



This one was very calm. Then again, I pulled a few ants off him, so maybe he was just being grateful, lol. I've caught a big one or two here as well. Totally different story though

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> @SmokeyJoe next time I'll photograph the parents and their previous offspring. I forgot to snap them before I fed them today and don't want to disturb them now. What I can say is that they are fairly dark and "normal" looking for local anerythristics, but this little one was the runt of his litter, but I had to keep him for all the white coloring and best of all, it doesn't seem to get "dirty" like some of his siblings. Very proud of this one.
> 
> Pity I don't breed anymore. No real interest in this species in my area and I ended up giving away babies for free just to get them homes. Was costing me an arm and a leg to keep feeding the babies.
> 
> View attachment 225632



I have one as well in my collection. Has to he the weirdest and goofiest snake i have, especially with those eyes

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

SmokeyJoe said:


> I have one as well in my collection. Has to he the weirdest and goofiest snake i have, especially with those eyes
> 
> View attachment 226313
> View attachment 226314



I'll photograph my one female this weekend. She is a normal, but looks a bit like a hypo actually. Think she's in she'd at the moment though, so the pics will have to wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Removed a nice 1m long Rinkhals from work today. Unfortunately his attitude wasn't really cellphone photography friendly an I was alone when I released it, so didn't want to take too many chances in a remote location with Nou backup driver. Was surprised to get one this late in the year. Usually it doesn't happen. Still a cool snake on one of the ones I like working with. Just the damn venom that has permanently ruined two safety specs already like it burns into the plastic when not washed off in time.

Will get some pics before I release one next time. Just get shit at work when I "play" with them too much

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Just my Rhino Rat snake chowing down a rat fuzzie. Beautiful snake

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RynoP

Get these spotted bush snakes almost daily. 
WeI had a 3.5meter black mamba last week in the lodge

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Viper_SA said:


> Just my Rhino Rat snake chowing down a rat fuzzie. Beautiful snake
> 
> View attachment 226793


What an awesome snake! Got to love that alien nose

Reactions: Like 1


----------

